# Funny, harmless prank.



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

So I texted a couple of my friends, saying I couldn't find my phone and would they call it for me.  They called! It was hilarious.


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 6, 2013)




----------

